# What is your "GO TO" pistol for EDC



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I realize for some I already know this as we have discussed it, but I'd like to get input from others as well. Please feel free to share if I do know as you're input may be valuable to those who have not heard it. This is a question specifically related to self defence/personal protection EDC (Every Day Carry) pistol, not the best combat or service pistol ever made, ballistics, etc. Maybe you don't choose the most expensive pistol, but opt for a less expensive, yet reliable pistol (Ruger, Keltec, etc) for EDC. So with that, what is your "GO TO" EDC pistol and why?

I carry the Glock 19 Gen4 bc for me it gives me optimum concealability with maximum capacity. I chose the Gen4 over previous gens bc of the MBS (Multiple Backstrap System), which allows for maximum useability for grip size. My hands are not tiny, but on the smaller side, and the standard grip on the Gen4 is 1/32" narrower than previous gens. That makes all the difference for me! Comfort, proven reliability, safety, and accuracy makes the Glock 19 Gen4 my GTEDCP.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

My primary carry sidearm is one of my gen3 Glock 23's. I have modified it to fit my particular preferences and it just works.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

S&W Shield 9mm. to date this is my EDC Works great


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

SIG P238 (Copperhead edition)... small enough to go anywhere with any attire, low recoil, night sights and extremely accurate when using one handed. I'll take something bigger (higher capacity) if i'm going into Detroit or another high crime area though.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Beretta PX4 Storm Compact(9mm), sporting Trijicon Bright and Tough night sights and a Pachmayr slip on grip.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

S&W Shield 9mm or S&W 3913


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

A Kahr CW40 or Ruger SR9c, cause they both work very well indeed and fit in my pocket:anim_lol:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

As my physical abilities have deteriorated while I've been aging, I have run through a whole series of EDC pistols.
The sequence may be instructive to some people.

It began with a full-size M1911A1 in .45 ACP.
But then that became a little too big for EDC by a non-athlete, so I switched to an all-steel Officers' Model in .45 ACP.
When that became too heavy for an old man to tote around, I exchanged it for an AMC .45 Backup pocket pistol.
I've become too arthritic for the recoil of a .45 ACP mini-pistol, so I now carry a Colt's Pocket Hammerless in .380 ACP. (But I carry it in a belt holster.)

As my pistol decreased in size and weight, I had to sharpen my shooting skills accordingly. Smaller, lighter guns are harder to shoot accurately, quickly, and well. I set my criterion at quick head shots at 20 yards: If I could still do that, I was OK.
So now I'm carrying the weak sister among self-defense pistols. Not only that, but I can't reliably make quick 20-yard head shots any more. But out to 15 yards, I'm still OK, so I'm comfortable with my remaining abilities.

No matter what you choose to carry, remember: Accuracy always trumps ballistics.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

My Sig P226 (.40 S&W)


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

HK P30S
or
Walther PPQ


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

high pockets said:


> HK P30S
> or
> Walther PPQ


Of the two, which do you prefer? I would like to know what your assessment of the two are as well, please.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> As my physical abilities have deteriorated while I've been aging, I have run through a whole series of EDC pistols.
> The sequence may be instructive to some people.
> 
> It began with a full-size M1911A1 in .45 ACP.
> ...


I could not agree more with that statement! How does the Colt's Pocket .380 shoot? I mean, is it a gun you can comfortably shoot at the range?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

denner said:


> Beretta PX4 Storm Compact(9mm), sporting Trijicon Bright and Tough night sights and a Pachmayr slip on grip.


I have looked at the Storm, and although it feels good in the hand, I just can't bring myself to like it. I would pick the M9 over this pistol. There does seem to be a cult-like following after this pistol though.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

acepilot said:


> My Sig P226 (.40 S&W)


Nice weapon! I think this frame handles the .40 well.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Px4 storm compact 9mm.
Did your gen 4 have any issues ive been looking at that or the m& p as my next purchase. But ive heard the gen 4 19's were not reliable and had quite a few problems.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

youngvet24 said:


> Px4 storm compact 9mm.
> Did your gen 4 have any issues ive been looking at that or the m& p as my next purchase. But ive heard the gen 4 19's were not reliable and had quite a few problems.


I have owned two in the last two years and have had no issues with mine. I read the early reports and reviews, but whatever the problem was when they first came out, Glock must have corrected them. You can't go wrong with either the G19 or the M&P though. Both are fine weapons. The Glock is a simpler, more user friendly weapon than the M&P when it comes to cleaning, but if you keep the M&P clean, I believe they are on par. Maybe above par with Glock, especially if you mod the trigger. I changed the sear on my M&P 45, and the pull seemed to go from a 6lb to a 3.5lb pull. It was in stark contrast to the factory trigger. I like the Glock just b/c I'm used to it. It just works! I have the Gen4 17 and 19, and love them both. The grip on the Gen4 is slightly more narrow than on previous gens, so it fits my hand like it was made for me now. That was one reason I went from the P226 to the 17 Gen4. The trigger reset is also a little better on the Gen4 as well. I just like the gun! The Glocks are also slightly smaller than the M&Ps, but I have to be honest. I have my eye on the M&P 45 4" and the M&P9 Pro. I just like those guns! Like I said, you can't go wrong either way!


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

If you get the G19 you will love it. I went with the Gen 3 and I have no problems. The 92fs is too big you will never carry it outside the home concealed; not that it can't be done but I own it and have never carried it anywhere other than the range and to put night sights on it requires it being sent off to a good gun smith for at least $100. I love my M&P even with the stock trigger it's ok but I am going to drop in an APEX later on. The Shield doesn't have that problem and I find that 8+1 is enough to get the job done 97% of the time. Chances are you will not need more than 9 rounds ever but LEOs might but I do carry a spare mag when I feel the need to. Having a gun with you is the most important thing that is why I carry a single stack. I sometimes carry my Kimber CDP 2 and I feel safe with 8+ 1 from a .45acp. The 1911 has been getting her done for over 100 years and still going. The reason I still carry the S&W 3913 is because I can shoot it accurately and put shots on target fast. I am reluctant to change to the shield but mags are hard to find for the 3913 right now so I am saving that gun and mags for specific missions. " How does the shield perform for the rest of yall?"
If you really want an EDC pistol then lean towards a single stack like a Kahr, Sig, S&W and you'll have a pistol that you will carry a lot. If you feel that you only want to buy 1 gun to do it all then carry a Glock 19/23, Sig 228/229, or S&W M&P compact.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

shaolin said:


> If you get the G19 you will love it. I went with the Gen 3 and I have no problems. The 92fs is too big you will never carry it outside the home concealed; not that it can't be done but I own it and have never carried it anywhere other than the range and to put night sights on it requires it being sent off to a good gun smith for at least $100. I love my M&P even with the stock trigger it's ok but I am going to drop in an APEX later on. The Shield doesn't have that problem and I find that 8+1 is enough to get the job done 97% of the time. Chances are you will not need more than 9 rounds ever but LEOs might but I do carry a spare mag when I feel the need to. Having a gun with you is the most important thing that is why I carry a single stack. I sometimes carry my Kimber CDP 2 and I feel safe with 8+ 1 from a .45acp. The 1911 has been getting her done for over 100 years and still going. The reason I still carry the S&W 3913 is because I can shoot it accurately and put shots on target fast. I am reluctant to change to the shield but mags are hard to find for the 3913 right now so I am saving that gun and mags for specific missions. " How does the shield perform for the rest of yall?"
> If you really want an EDC pistol then lean towards a single stack like a Kahr, Sig, S&W and you'll have a pistol that you will carry a lot. If you feel that you only want to buy 1 gun to do it all then carry a Glock 19/23, Sig 228/229, or S&W M&P compact.


My wife carries the Shield, but I have considered getting one for myself. The only thing with that is if I really want to carry it, I can just take hers. She likes my G17, and prefers it over the 19 actually (the grips are different), but I really like the Shield. I agree with your assessment of the 19 though. I've carried a lot of pistols over the years from a full size 1911 to a Keltec .380, and I carry the Glock 19 Gen4 just b/c it gives me everything I "need" in a EDCC self defense/combat pistol. I love a lot of them, and I've carried everything from Sig, M&P, Colt, Springfield, Kimber, Styer, FN, BHP, Bersa, Keltec, and even an old Makarov, but I run with the Glock 19.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

GCBHM said:


> ...How does the Colt's Pocket .380 shoot? I mean, is it a gun you can comfortably shoot at the range?


Although it is a smaller-size gun, it isn't a mini-pistol by any means. It's much larger than Jean's Kel-Tec P3AT.
Good: Its grip is exactly the right length and thickness to suit my hand and all of my fingers; its safety is in the right place for my thumb, and it lies flat to the frame, so it doesn't interfere with concealment; its slide is (relatively) heavy, so perceived recoil is light and the impulse is slow; its trigger action is crisp, but somewhat heavy; it's very accurate; and it holds eight cartridges.
Bad: Its sights are small and hard to see; its magazine release is at the heel of the butt rather than under my thumb; a trigger-job is very difficult to do, and is not a practical matter; and Jean can't rack its slide.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Although it is a smaller-size gun, it isn't a mini-pistol by any means. It's much larger than Jean's Kel-Tec P3AT.
> Good: Its grip is exactly the right length and thickness to suit my hand and all of my fingers; its safety is in the right place for my thumb, and it lies flat to the frame, so it doesn't interfere with concealment; its slide is (relatively) heavy, so perceived recoil is light and the impulse is slow; its trigger action is crisp, but somewhat heavy; it's very accurate; and it holds eight cartridges.
> Bad: Its sights are small and hard to see; its magazine release is at the heel of the butt rather than under my thumb; a trigger-job is very difficult to do, and is not a practical matter; and Jean can't rack its slide.


Are you talking about the Colt Model 1908 Pocket Hammerless?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

GCBHM said:


> Are you talking about the Colt Model 1908 Pocket Hammerless?


Yes.
Some people call the Colt's Pocket Hammerless pistol the "Model 1908," but that is actually the name of a .25 ACP pocket pistol.
The Pocket Hammerless is the Model 1903, and it can be either .32 ACP or .380 ACP. It is also called the "Model M." (Colt's started to make the M.1903 in .380 ACP during 1908.)
Mine was made in 1912.

For history, see: 1903 Colt Model M
To see mine, click on: https://picasaweb.google.com/100347953198046567798/Engraved75thBirthdayPresentFromJean


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yes.
> Some people call the Colt's Pocket Hammerless pistol the "Model 1908," but that is actually the name of a .25 ACP pocket pistol.
> The Pocket Hammerless is the Model 1903, and it can be either .32 ACP or .380 ACP. It is also called the "Model M." (Colt's started to make the M.1903 in .380 ACP during 1908.)
> Mine was made in 1912.
> ...


Wikipedia made the distinction of the .32 being the M1903 and the .380 being the M1908. Neat looking gun and a bit of history in the pocket.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

GCBHM said:


> Wikipedia made the distinction of the .32 being the M1903 and the .380 being the M1908. Neat looking gun and a bit of history in the pocket.


I am a life-long researcher.
I am also an amateur historian, and a _grand amateur_ of gun history.
I possess an excellent reference library, it's loaded, and I know how to use it.

From experience, I can tell you that Wikipedia is not always correct.
Errors are written into original articles, and sometimes a more-recent edit inserts errors where there had been none before.

Colt's own nomenclature holds that their Model M has always been called the Model 1903, and that this includes the .380 ACP versions produced beginning in 1908.
Colt's also holds that their Model 1908 is the Vest Pocket Pistol, in .25 ACP.
(There is another Model 1903, but that's a belt-size pistol in .38 Automatic, and it has an external hammer.)


----------



## 1razorback (Aug 16, 2013)

I carry a sig sauer p938 9mm in a de santis pocket holster. I carry it in my front pocket and the holster is just sticky enough to stay in the pocket when the gun it drawn. It works great for me.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I am a life-long researcher.
> I am also an amateur historian, and a _grand amateur_ of gun history.
> I possess an excellent reference library, it's loaded, and I know how to use it.
> 
> ...


I know. Was just letting you know that is why I referred to the .380 being the M1908. Wikipedia is a crude quick reference resource, but not the most reliable.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

1razorback said:


> I carry a sig sauer p938 9mm in a de santis pocket holster. I carry it in my front pocket and the holster is just sticky enough to stay in the pocket when the gun it drawn. It works great for me.


The 938 is a nice little pistol, indeed.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I carry a CZ 2075 Rami in 9mm. It's small enough to be concealable but has 10 + 1 with the short magazine and 14 + 1 with the extended magazine. I prefer a double/single action pistol and this one really suits me.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Philco said:


> I carry a CZ 2075 Rami in 9mm. It's small enough to be concealable but has 10 + 1 with the short magazine and 14 + 1 with the extended magazine. I prefer a double/single action pistol and this one really suits me.


I've got to shoot a CZ.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Has to be the Glock 19.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a wide variety of guns. I like to switch brands every couple of weeks so I don't get bored. My regulars are the Glock G26, G30, S&W J-frames and my all time favorite the Kahr MK 40. For the trails and desert the S&W Governor and one of my .45 Semi auto's. I really like my Sig 229 and Beretta 92fs Inox but they are somewhat bulky for EDC. I just bought a CZ P06 .40 that I'm just starting to carry, I have two of their "nines" a PO1 and 75 Compact along with a 40 P. Then there's the 1911's. Damn it! How the hell can you pick a favorite? I guess it all depends on what mood your in when you get up in the morning.
Decisions, decisions.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*It used to be a S&W Model 36,,,*

It used to be a S&W Model 36,,,
But then I wanted something thinner,,,
So my EDC became a sweet little Ruger LCP.

But then I decided I wanted a 9mm,,,
So I purchased a Ruger LC9,,,
I think this is a keeper.

People carp about the long trigger pull,,,
I simply practiced with it 'till it wasn't a problem.

I still carry the LCP when I'm out and about,,,
But the LC9 has a permanent place in my briefcase,,,
The GTM briefcase is with me about 95% of the time anyways.

Aarond

.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Good input!


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

My favorite is my Springfield XD40 sub-compact. My choice when I need a lighter and thinner carry gun (warm weather clothing) I like my XDs9.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

XD40inAVL said:


> My favorite is my Springfield XD40 sub-compact. My choice when I need a lighter and thinner carry gun (warm weather clothing) I like my XDs9.


Why do you choose the XDs over others?


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, the M&P9c was it for a while. Then NY passed the unsafe act and I had to download 3 (more) rounds, so I decided to go back to a single stack. That was (and still most often is) my Bulgarian Makarov. Then I found a PF9 at a good price, so that would switch with the Mak. And was almost as good as my old P11. Now, with the 2nd circuit finding the unSAFE act partially unconstitutional, I fully load the Mak, or carry my (free) Shield. 
I KNOW I can make the hits with the Mak, but am slower with the sites. So I am looking at having the slide milled for XS Standard dot sites. Then I will also have night sights. Between that and the Shield, those are now my true EDC. 

I have found that Belt and Holster are as important for actual EDC as is the Gun. I have THEE right holster for each named (for me) with backup holsters for when the nerve pain is too much. 

I will say, the G19 barrel is more comfortable than the M&P9c. That extra Half-inch gets past my nerve point. However, the grip bruises my ribs, so the Glock does not get carried often. 
Yes, I know "carrying is supposed to be comforting, not comfortable". Bull! It is not comforting to carry. It IS security. And if it is too uncomfortable, it won't be carried all the time.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

niadhf said:


> Well, the M&P9c was it for a while. Then NY passed the unsafe act and I had to download 3 (more) rounds, so I decided to go back to a single stack. That was (and still most often is) my Bulgarian Makarov. Then I found a PF9 at a good price, so that would switch with the Mak. And was almost as good as my old P11. Now, with the 2nd circuit finding the unSAFE act partially unconstitutional, I fully load the Mak, or carry my (free) Shield.
> I KNOW I can make the hits with the Mak, but am slower with the sites. So I am looking at having the slide milled for XS Standard dot sites. Then I will also have night sights. Between that and the Shield, those are now my true EDC.
> 
> I have found that Belt and Holster are as important for actual EDC as is the Gun. I have THEE right holster for each named (for me) with backup holsters for when the nerve pain is too much.
> ...


Good stuff! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

GCBHM said:


> Of the two, which do you prefer? I would like to know what your assessment of the two are as well, please.


Sorry for the delay, been away for a while.

I find the PPQ to be slightly more accurate, but I prefer a manual safety, so I carry the P30S most of the time.

PPQ is my first striker fired pistol, so I expect there is the matter of getting used to carrying a gun without a manual safety. When I say the PPQ is more accurate, I am merely talking about a matter of group size. At 10 yards, with 10 rounds, the PPQ will group about 2-1/2 to 3" while I can group the P30 at about 3 to 3-1/2". A small but measurable difference.

The trigger on the PPQ is terrific, with a VERY short reset, which makes it quicker to double tap. I have heard issues with the P30S trigger, but I guess I am not a good enough shooter to have an issue with it. I have seen several posts that the PPQ is snappier than other 9mms, but again, I do not notice a considerable difference between the P30S and the PPQ.

I am not a great reviewer because my opinions are very subjective, but after all is said, I feel the biggest difference is in the price, and the fact that one is striker fired and one is hammer fired. Both guns are very ergonomically comfortable, both guns shoot very accurately, neither gun has had any failures, and both guns seem extremely well made.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

high pockets said:


> Sorry for the delay, been away for a while.
> 
> I find the PPQ to be slightly more accurate, but I prefer a manual safety, so I carry the P30S most of the time.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much! Very nice review and I appreciate it! I've held the P30, and it is nice in the hand. I need to get my hands on the PPQ for sure. Thanks again!


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

ponzer04 said:


> S&W Shield 9mm. to date this is my EDC Works great


Me too. There are a couple others in the rotation, but the Shield goes 90+% of the time.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

high pockets said:


> ...I am not a great reviewer because my opinions are very subjective...


There is no such thing as a completely objective review.
Indeed, a subjective review is probably more helpful, on a forum like this one, than the most clinical set of technical observations would be.

Subjectivize away. We will all be receptive.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm with Steve, I started with a full size 1911 Colt in .45 ACP, carried that for years. The I got into a spell of plastic guns or hybrid or foreign, .40 S&W and discovered quickly that I didn't like the recoil of the .40 so I went back to the .45 ACP, after a range session of one handed shooting we are now down to 9mm or .38 Super. I won't carry the Super since it's a Wilson and if a shooting ever did happen, I'm not letting that gun sit in some police dept box for a year or so neglected. Carry guns are M&P 9 with Trijicon RMR, night sights and surefire x300/u or M&P 9c w/CT grips, when I get the right holster I may very well carry the Glock G41 w/night sights and surefire x300/u. For some reason the G41 is softer recoiling than my 1911's and it's very accurate. My dad had a 1903 Colt in .32, nice gun but the sights were really awful so it's long gone. I wish I still had my PPK in .380, that was a great gun for concealment.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Sgt45 said:


> I'm with Steve, I started with a full size 1911 Colt in .45 ACP, carried that for years. The I got into a spell of plastic guns or hybrid or foreign, .40 S&W and discovered quickly that I didn't like the recoil of the .40 so I went back to the .45 ACP, after a range session of one handed shooting we are now down to 9mm or .38 Super. I won't carry the Super since it's a Wilson and if a shooting ever did happen, I'm not letting that gun sit in some police dept box for a year or so neglected. Carry guns are M&P 9 with Trijicon RMR, night sights and surefire x300/u or M&P 9c w/CT grips, when I get the right holster I may very well carry the Glock G41 w/night sights and surefire x300/u. For some reason the G41 is softer recoiling than my 1911's and it's very accurate. My dad had a 1903 Colt in .32, nice gun but the sights were really awful so it's long gone. I wish I still had my PPK in .380, that was a great gun for concealment.


The G41 really is a sweet pistol, and I have actually given thought to getting one for carry myself. I just like the G19 a lot, and I shoot so well with it I can't bring myself to sideline it. The PPK is a fine carry gun, and I've thought about getting a G42 for just that also. If you haven't tried one out give it a shot. Its smooth!


----------

